# hald + ACPI - processor load 100%



## Plague (Feb 11, 2009)

hald + ACPI - processor load 100%

disable hald in rc.conf, boot without ACPI functions or disable ACPI options in BIOS - all works fine.
motherboard ABIT-BX133.


----------

